# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужны обновления для 1С Предприятие....срочно!!! Помогите плиззз

## Юляшка1975

Хочу самостоятельно обновить 1С 7.7 Предприятие, кто может помогите

----------


## Боромир

Ну для начала хотя бы страну, и текущий релиз..

----------


## Юляшка1975

> Ну для начала хотя бы страну, и текущий релиз..


Россия.....1С:Предприятие(7.70.0  27) Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5(7.70.523)

----------


## Боромир

перво-наперво - делаешь АРХИВ!!! проверяешь его... АРХИВ НЕ ТЕРЯТЬ!!! 
(Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Выгрузить данные - показываешь в какую папку, и как будет обзываться файлик)
второе - идешь, скачиваешь последний релиз бухгалтерии... устанавливаешь (по умолчанию устанавливается в папку programm files\1cv77\чегой то там, по названию будет понятно.
третье Конфигуратор - конфигурация - объединение конфигураций...
если стандартная 1С, без самописи, выбираешь все по умолчанию... со всем соглашаешься, везде "объединитЬ", "Ага" и "Угу"... закрываем, еще раз говорим, "да, согласны и проч..." запускаем 1С, чегой то делается, а.. обновляется ) смотрим версию релиза, смотрим оборотку... все в порядке? ок..
нет - смотрим где глюк - а самописная ли база? нет... восстанавливаем из архива - готовим фото и жалуемся обратно сюда... ))

----------


## kalyakamalyaka

Россия 1С предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025) Бух.учет ред. 4.5 (7.70.478)
Делаю всё что написано выше, не получается. Пишет, что программа является специализрованной и выкидывает.

---------- Post added at 13:17 ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 ----------

Ура! Всё получилось. Делала через "Загрузить измененную конфигурацию", через "Объединение конф." постоянно выкидывало.

----------


## Ura7777777

1. Сохранил данные в архив из 523 версии
2. Поставил 538
3. Зашёл в конфигуратор
В пункте "Конфигурация" Объединение Конфигураций Затенено; 
распаковал сохранённый архив в новую папку, попробовал запустить "Загрузить изменённую конфигурацию" и нифига!
Пишет что невозможно изменить код счёта 69.21 на 69.21.2, т. к. существует счёт с данным кодом
Как быть?

----------

